# Dovecot 2.x vacation options?



## klabacita (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm running Freebsd FreeBSD 8.x. Had read info about vacation, the famous vacation program won't work.

My setup is Postfix, Dovecot, and Squirrelmail. Squirrelmail's vacation plugin won*'*t work. I have seen that exists Sieve 1/2. dovecot-sieve is for dovecot 1.2, which is not my version.  For dovecot 2.x, what is the right one? 

Does someone here have this working already? Or another plugin recommendation?

Thanks! !!!


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jul 2, 2012)

Dovecot 2 with mail/dovecot2-pigeonhole works fine for me. I'm using Roundcube Webmail with the sieverules plugin to allow users to manage their rules, but there is also a plugin for Thunderbird etc.


----------

